# plébiscité / plébisciter



## Butte aux cailles

¿Alguien sabe cómo puedo traducir "plebiscité en este contexto"?
 
On utilise la fable pour apprendre aux enfants quels sont les comportements favorables à leur santé et les comportements sociaux plébiscités par la communauté dans laquelle ils vivent.
 
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## LLMCA

yo diría:
...qué comportamientos son buenos para su salud y qué comportamientos sociales promueve la comunidad en la que viven. (o más libre "espera de ellos"...)


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Si bien el Larousse español contempla el verbo plebiscitar el DRAE no lo menciona.
Luego se podría traducir por:

...y los comportamientos sociales *adoptados* (o *admitidos*) por la comunidad en la que viven.

o también por

...y los comportamientos sociales que *rigen* en la comunidad donde viven.

Un saludo,


----------



## LLMCA

a mí "que rigen" me parece la mejor opción.


----------



## Butte aux cailles

A mi también me gusta "qué rigen". ¿Qué os parece "que imperan"?

Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## LLMCA

que imperan too


----------



## Romi1983

No sé cómo traducir en esta oración (WR lo traduce como "plebiscitar" pero esa palabra no aparece en el drae). Esta es la frase:

_Quant aux nouveaux pays de l’Union européenne, ils plébiscitent carrément l’atome afin d’éviter toute dépendance énergétique envers la Russie. _

¿Qué quiere decir?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"Plebiscito" sí está en el DRAE - http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=plebiscito
Podría ser también "apuestan por".

Aquí tienes la traducción de "carrément" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/carr%c3%a9ment


----------



## coralie80

Bonjour,

J'aimerais traduire "très largement plébiscité" .
Il s'agit d'une présentation d'un produit tendance.

Je pensais traduire par "muy preciado"
mais pense pouvoir trouver mieux.

Merci de vos conseils...


----------



## chlapec

Je dirais plutôt "muy apreciado".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Te sugiero una forma muy corriente en el marketing:
Es un producto de moda *de gran aceptación* entre el público.


----------



## coralie80

Entonces , podría escribir:
De gran aceptación en los desfiles...
Esta expresión es util pero me parece que en estre contexto no suena ...
Y porque no: Muy utilizados...(se trata de accesorio de moda).

Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Creo que deberias enviar más contexto en tus preguntas. Envías retazos de frase, con lo que es muy difícil estimar las opciones más apropiadas.


----------



## coralie80

"Très largement plébiscité dans les défilés Haute Couture, il s’affiche en toutes occasions et dans toutes les collections."


----------



## chlapec

Mi propuesta. "De (Por su) amplia aceptación en los desfiles..., se exhibe/se muestra..."


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonjour chers amis foristes,
Un petit casse-tête pour vous en ce vendredi neigeux 

J'ai la phrase suivante à traduire: "cette montre a également été largement plébiscitée en remportant le 3ème prix". 

Une amie espagnole (traductrice) me recommande: "fue seleccionado y ganó el tercer premio". Elle n'aime pas "incensado" o "aclamado".

Moi de mon côté, je trouve que plebiscitée n'est pas la même chose que "seleccionado"

Donc "au secours!"
J'attends vos suggestions, explications, etc.
Vic


----------



## getabook

elegido, votado... seleccionado también me parece bien, si la palabra sola no te convence intenta poner algo que traduzca "_largement_" antes de "seleccionado"


----------



## Vicomte123

Es que "seleccionado" me suena raro...será porque tendrá un matiz diferente al significado francés! Lo voy a mirar...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Acabo de unir este hilo con otro. Te aconsejo leerlo entero y fijarte en la respuesta de GURB (post 11).

Martine (Mod...)


----------

